# Sharkbite fun



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Gc decided to not tell us the kitchen was being remodeled too, so we didn't get to extend out the copper at an appropriate time. He decided to install these himself. I only find out at trim time. Copper wouldn't pull out to get them off, HO was a little bit upset i had to cut the back of her new $50k cabinets, not my problem.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Let them eat cake


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

how come you couldnt take the shark bit fittings off, sweat 1/2 couplings on and a piece of pipe then new valves? looks like at least an inch of copper sticking through the cabinet backs...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome back chonkie!!


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

I imagine they could not get the sharkbite removal tool behind to pop the caps off.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just cut them with a fine metal blade in a sawsall and twist with a pair of channel locks, would have tried something before cutting " 50 k cabinets" and charged the idiot contractor big time for it..just my .02..


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

CT18 said:


> I imagine they could not get the sharkbite removal tool behind to pop the caps off.




Or just wanted to help the contractor learn his lesson.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

unfortunatley, the customer is going to bltch the plumber cut his cabinets, not the contractor forgot to call the plumber before the cabinets went in to extend the pipes.. fix it with out cutting the cabinets your a hero..now not so much...


----------



## TanksNoTanks (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm with you srdh there are a lot of options to get those plastic shark bites off,would not of cut the cabinet


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> unfortunatley, the customer is going to bltch the plumber cut his cabinets, not the contractor forgot to call the plumber before the cabinets went in to extend the pipes.. fix it with out cutting the cabinets your a hero..now not so much...


Well, if he kept his cut within the footprint of an escutions, what does it matter that he cut the hole open to fit something around the pipe behind the shark-bite? He never stated he hacked up the cabinet. Merely said he cut it & h/o wasn't happy. H/O should direct their ire to the clown who screwed the pooch in the first place. Chonkie found a solution & got "Chit" done!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mccmech said:


> Well, if he kept his cut within the footprint of an escutions, what does it matter that he cut the hole open to fit something around the pipe behind the shark-bite? He never stated he hacked up the cabinet. Merely said he cut it & h/o wasn't happy. H/O should direct their ire to the clown who screwed the pooch in the first place. Chonkie found a solution & got "Chit" done!!


" i had to cut the back of her new $50k cabinets, not my problem."
sounds like the sawsall did the talking and he cut access to extend the copper..maybe the OP can provide a cut picture??


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't hack anything. I made a nice big square cut to allow me to remove the spray foam insulation so I could extend the copper and not set the house on fire. This GC is a big balloon knot too, so this was also a lesson like plumberkc said.

Even if there wasn't spray foam, i would have cut the cabinet. HO was not upset at me since i do great work, she was upset at the GC and the fact he tried to cut corners (this wasn't the only issue). GC had the cabinet guys install a new back, i didn't get pics. Still a hero in the HO's eyes, but that's not why I plumb.

The caps are not plastic, they are brass, and they now belong to me.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I actually carry a few panels of cheap light wood grained laminate flooring on the truck for just those occasions, after cutting the cabinet back, ill fit in across the back of the cabinet nicely the laminate and drill any holes for pipes and use adhesive to install so it looks like the original cabinet back, or paint to match the color, then bill the gc or home owner for the extra work..depending who went wrong..and free if it was my screw up...


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I actually carry a few panels of cheap light wood grained laminate flooring on the truck for just those occasions, after cutting the cabinet back, ill fit in across the back of the cabinet nicely the laminate and drill any holes for pipes and use adhesive to install so it looks like the original cabinet back, or paint to match the color, then bill the gc or home owner for the extra work..depending who went wrong..and free if it was my screw up...


Why is it that we, as plumbers, have to do the thinking for every other trade, it seems? Tile guys , who do their trade for a living, can't drill a hole properly, then it's up to us to remedy when the escutions don't cover their holes. Cabinet guys who "butcher" the $10, $20, $50 thousand cabinetry. Then we're asked what we can do about it. It's cool that our trade takes the pride in our craft but, why can't these other Malaka's ( nod to yer Greekness SRDH ) do the same?


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

mccmech said:


> Why is it that we, as plumbers, have to do the thinking for every other trade, it seems? Tile guys , who do their trade for a living, can't drill a hole properly, then it's up to us to remedy when the escutions don't cover their holes. Cabinet guys who "butcher" the $10, $20, $50 thousand cabinetry. Then we're asked what we can do about it. It's cool that our trade takes the pride in our craft but, why can't these other Malaka's ( nod to yer Greekness SRDH ) do the same?


I've found that us plumbers seem to be the most skilled of any tradesman & not just in plumbing.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mccmech said:


> Why is it that we, as plumbers, have to do the thinking for every other trade, it seems? Tile guys , who do their trade for a living, can't drill a hole properly, then it's up to us to remedy when the escutions don't cover their holes. Cabinet guys who "butcher" the $10, $20, $50 thousand cabinetry. Then we're asked what we can do about it. It's cool that our trade takes the pride in our craft but, why can't these other Malaka's ( nod to yer Greekness SRDH ) do the same?


Because we are the last trade out of any construction project, other than the electrician..after all the tile and paint and moldings are done...and have to fix anyones mistakes that impact our trim work and setting fixtures..:yes:


----------

